# S Konzert vom Drachenberg - 8 Years 1 Week



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

That's right, he's 8 years and 1 week old 

For the record, that dropped ear has not always been that way. He had to have not one, but two hematoma repair surgeries, and unfortunately that ear will never stand again.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy birthday buddy!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

what a handsome boy, looks great for 8


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

He is handsome!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He looks wonderful-really has a beautiful coat


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you  I thin he's looking pretty darn good.


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

Have always like seeing his pictures
Happy birthday old man


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He looks great Xeph!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He is fantastic looking for his age!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

istie said:


> Have always like seeing his pictures
> Happy birthday old man



He is not old! just hitting his middle age stride
Sad and a bit scary that we are thinking of 8 as old. (My last boy died at 8 of hemangiosarcoma ) When did 8 become old?

Why do so many no longer make it to the teens?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I think this boy will make it to his teens 

When the vet did his bloodworm for his surgeries he told me it was absolutely immaculate. He wished more dogs had levels like his at his age.

Still a hard working boy, and still a joy to have


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

What a nice looking guy.


----------

